# yamaha FG180



## harveyw (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all jusr picked up a nice but slightly dinged like not mint.It is a Red label is supposed to be 37 years old.i cant find the serial number in the usual place like on my other yamaha.Is there another spot it might be on?Also what would be the best low tension strings for this old timer? Harvey


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Just*

Just use some lights on it 12-53's ( or 54's ) just because its a bit older will not take anything way from its ability.
The FG-180 was first introduced in 69 as a six string Jumbo and with the red label the early models had a wide head on them, so because it has no numbers it could have been from the very first run.Ship
Hey Harvey can you post pics of the head?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

from the Japan Vintage acoustic book vol. 1, the first two FGs released were the FG-150 and the 180 in October 1966...but they weren`t red labels, those came later...the first two had light green/beige-ish labels. 
They introduced other models in April `67..I see the 110 listed and the 230. In May `67 came the 350, 500, 550 among others. I`d have to get my wife to read everything thats written...and it`s extensive... but I value my life and won`t ask her to read it all....she doesn`t share the passion about guitars eh. There are lots of pics though, and I don`t need her help with those. 
Early FG-180s...the light green labels...can go for several hundred dollars in Japan these days if they`re in good condition, and the red labels are not rare, not a problem finding a donor should it be needed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a mid 70's red label. From what I know
there were two red label editions. Plain red and
Nippon-Gakki (rare). I have the plain version.

















Nice score Harvey! I know you've been wanting one.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*My Mistake*

I need to correct my book the first FG was actually introduced in 66, here is a link to the Fg-150, http://www.j-guitar.com/sp/sea/view_detail/s11380949.html and the Fg-180 was made along side of it.Ship....oh and I corrected my book:smile:


----------



## harveyw (Dec 17, 2008)

*My yamaha FG180*

Thanks guys.i did find the serial #1036655 but the wizard cant find it so i e mailed yamaha to see if they can help.it is a Nippon gakki made in japan the label looks kind of pink.maybe it faded with age.hi larry i sold the mansfield to buy this one for $150 and paid $250 for the nippon so no more guitars forme.The sound of this guitar is FANTASTIC compared to the Mansfield makes it sound like a ukele.I will try to get some pictures taken and larry can you post them for me??LOL


----------



## harveyw (Dec 17, 2008)

*my FG180*



Ship of fools said:


> I need to correct my book the first FG was actually introduced in 66, here is a link to the Fg-150, http://www.j-guitar.com/sp/sea/view_detail/s11380949.html and the Fg-180 was made along side of it.Ship....oh and I corrected my book:smile:


Thanks for the link.i browsed it and saw a pic of a 1971 fg 180 and the head looks exactly like mine.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

the book I refer to was printed by Shinko Music, there are 3 in the acoustic series and 8 for the electrics. I know people overseas buy them off auction sites in Japan so they are available, just need somebody to translate them.
Old Red Labels are not at all rare in Japan and there are pages of them at on line auction sites, I generally avoid buying from stores, they often ask too much,like the one in the link, I`ve had better luck buying from individuals looking to unload an old one they played when they were young and want to make some room in their place, I got a real nice No. 45 classical type that the seller said their kids used to play but they`d grown and left home so the parents just wanted to get rid of it...and these days many people are looking for quick cash due to financial situations. Red Labels have become high collectable overseas, I bet more so than in Japan, maybe because they all over the place、not sure, but certain models sell for a lot...scroll down in the link above and have a gander at the other Yamahas for sale at that site, but we`re talking a whole other league for those though, top end L series and custom mades, and I`d love to find an FG-1000, 1500, 2000 or 2500 for less than a few thousand dollars but it ain`t gonna happen, I`m too late for those...they are the only FGs I`m interested in. Paid $50.oo for my FG-170 and when the time comes for repairs, and it will need a neck reset eventually, it`ll be cheaper to just buy another than have it fixed. You guys can use Rinkya to get em from Japan.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*The Age*

According to the dating that Yamaha uses yours dates to 1981, of March, hope this helps you out and sneakypete are you really interested in Fg1000- 2500 I do come across these some times for a wee bit less, just give me a holler and we'll see if we can't hook you up with a seller.Ship............the one I want to get my hands on and try are the GC-60 and more better yet would be a GC-70 and 71, but so far they have been out of financial reach ($6000. - 10,000. )


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

heres a link to a site for Yamaha Dynamics here in Japan, these are pics of members guitars and they show the evolution of the Dynamic labels ending with the white with red edge, the final version and they ended in `66 when the FGs came into being. Recent info at that site points to Suzuki and or Tenryu having a hand in building those old Dynamics since Yamaha did not have a factory of their own til the mid `60s, and I`ve read the white/red label was introduced in 1960 so the other labels go back before that...my oldest is a 3 digit serial export #50 that evidently dates to the earlt `50s...and it`s still very playable and sounds amazing.

http://www.geocities.jp/mmasmcb/catalog.html


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I see the 1000, 1500, 2000 and 2500 frequently here, one showed up last night on line...but buying abroad will have to include shipping to and then from Japan once I go back so that add a few hundred dollars. Who knows I may get lucky here...I have before.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

No problem Harvey. PM me (I've changed my
e-mail address). Looking forward to seeing 'er.


----------



## harveyw (Dec 17, 2008)

*MY guitar is GREAT*

Hi Guys just an update.I had the FG set up new strings a couple of new tuners and action lowered.plays like a dream now.i will never sell this guitar.The set up guy wants to buy itlol.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

tell him the good news is...they ain`t rare.


----------



## harveyw (Dec 17, 2008)

*My FG180 Dated*

Hi i just got a call from yamaha and was told that my guitar was made in march 1971.so that is pretty rare for me.


----------

